# Hachi and Howard... getting along!



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

:yellbounce


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's GREAT! Now you have to watch out for them co-conspiring!!


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Aww that's awesome  very cute


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww that's adorable!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

That didn't take them too long! Yeah for them! I am sure they will have hours of fun plotting ways to terrorize you and your GF!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess they "clicked" after finding out they both love birdwatching, lol.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Too sweet!! Yay! Long may it last!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, I love the one with Hachi's paw on Howard's back.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep didn't take long at all! Hachi was doing fine day one, change doesn't really phase him. Howard was very scared at first until something clicked. Now they run around chirping at each other and playing. Neither really understand how to play with each other, Hachi never had another cat in his life and the only cat Howard lived with was mainly outdoor and not very friendly towards him. 

Howard still hisses at Hachi occasionally, but they're surprisingly okay with each other! They take turns sleeping on different towers and the bed and share food bowls rather than going to their own.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It's pretty cool that Hachi and Howard are becoming buddies already!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The blended family ... glad the intros went smoothly


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow, what great news! 

LOL - I didn't even notice until Heather mentioned it that Hachi had his paw draped over Howard's back. So cute and funny!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah that was really cute when he did that and Howard didn't even care!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

See! Just got to give it some time! Although, now I think you're in for double trouble!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww! That's so cute! Love the colors, they are adorable together. It's so nice to see cats getting along so well with their buddies.


----------

